
Y Combinator Challenge #6 - More variants of CRM - jmorin007
http://astartupaday.wordpress.com/2008/07/28/y-combinator-challenge-6-more-variants-of-crm/
======
pg
Boy, this guy is pretty good.

~~~
kleneway
Thanks pg!!

------
jkent
This is great so far.

It would benefit from phone integration too. I do a lot of selling/appointment
booking over the phone and it's a pain to have to manually feed that back in
to our CRM.

Even better if you went to a meeting, being able to update the CRM using an
iphone.

------
cpr
"MRC"--I love it. (Those are Mark Crispin's initials/hacker signature, the
inventor of the (gag) IMAP protocol, the main email underpinning these days.)

------
biohacker42
If anyone wants to implement this in the greater Boston area and needs C++
hackers, I'm available.

------
joshwa
Xobni + Highrise?

~~~
kleneway
Good call on Highrise - I love 37 Signals

